

Snow Drawings Transform Frozen Lakes - davidbarker
https://www.storehouse.co/stories/s2rm-snow-drawings-transform-frozen-lakes

======
JoeAltmaier
Crowdsourcing art! I especially admire how little poaching goes on, with each
element neatly separated from the next. It would be so easy to get lazy, cut
across someone else's piece. But even the most elaborate layouts are perfect,
with no crossed-out parts and no shortcuts.

